# Quickly need liquid soap HELP!!!



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

*Can someone help me please? I tried using red and black to make this easy to read... 
I made the following recipe... *

_MRFBarbara
Post subject: Conditioning Shampoo

37 oz coconut oil 
9 oz castor oil 
4 oz jojoba oil 
2.5 oz glycerin

13 oz potassium hydroxide 
39 oz distilled water

Follow basic liquid soap making instructions - just cut liquid in half and at the end of the cook add your goat milk to your formula.... works great.._

*and I used the following instructions from snowdrift farms:*

_Put required amount of distilled water into soap pot. Weigh potassium hydroxide and add to water. Since potassium hydroxide generates more heat than sodium hydroxide, it is important to insulate the bottom of the soap pot. The water will approach boiling. Set aside to cool, while you prepare the oils. Do not add goat's milk at this time. It will burn and ruin the soap.

Weigh oils and heat to 120-130F, 50-55C. The water & potassium hydroxide temperature must be approximately the same as the oil temperature before you combine the two phases.

The next step is the same as cold process soapmaking. The big difference is in how long you hold the trace process. In liquid soapmaking, we blend the soap base well beyond trace.

Combine the oils with the lye/water mix and mix for 2-3 minutes with the stick blender. Allow to rest for 5 minutes and blend again for another 2-3 minutes. Allow to rest for about 10 minutes, occasionally checking
consistency with the spoon. Continue the blend and rest cycles til the
soap reaches trace. Trace occur in this soap as it thickens and holds
dropped droplets on the surface for just a second.

NOTE: Do not become concerned should the soap partially or completely seize. This will be corrected during the cooking phase. Your current objective is a heavy trace. You may even have a bit of free (unsaponified) oil, at this time. If making goat's milk liqiud soap, add the goat's milk now. The heat and the lye strength have now been reduced to the point that the milk fats and proteins will not be damaged. Use a stick blender to insures a thorough mix. Your mix will become brown. We recommend using 12 oz. can of Meyenburg concentrated goats milk per 125 oz. of oil. _ 

*My problem is that is has totally seized up and having it in the boiling water bath doesn't seem to be turning it back to liquid!!! I did use half water, and at half goat milk at the time it said to...
Do I need to just wait longer? Keep stirring and heating?? * :help


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Your soap is fine! These pics really helped me figure it out,


> http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liquidsoap/ss/basicliquidsoap.htm


Christy


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

It's been in the hot water bath for over half an hour now, and I still cant stir it - it is WAY too thick! 

And it is getting browner and browner. 

Thanks for the link. I'm off to read it now! 

HOPIING I can stir it soon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

That is what mine looks like while it is cooking, hard, clear and amber brown. 

Christy


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

Should I have a lid on it? 

The pics in the link were very helpful - thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep mine covered and 'stir' more like flip the blob  every so often. Make sure you do the full cook or longer so you don't end up with a fatty gooey layer on top of your soap. 

Christy


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

cmharris6002 said:


> I keep mine covered and 'stir' more like flip the blob  every so often. Make sure you do the full cook or longer so you don't end up with a fatty gooey layer on top of your soap.
> 
> Christy


SO, am I actually going to be doing nothing but "flipping the blob" for the next 4 hours? Or will it get thinner? I've been going around saying "FLIP THE BLOB!" LOL. My kids think I am nuts. I am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't made that recipe before but I doubt it will get thinner. 
Just keep flipping the blob :lol
Christy


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, just as Christy says, just flip the blob and flip and flip.. I actually cook my soap on the wood stove for three days or more.. flipping the blob.. then you will have completed the cook and can go about thinning it into shampoo or soap.. and yes it will be brown with goat milk in it.. don't worry when you add more liquid it turns into a beautiful amber type brown.. sometimes will smell a little caramalized.. but good.. you can't ruin liquid soap..
Barbara


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

*FLIPPING THE BLOB!* 

Thank you both!! :laughcry

OK, how is it that "liquid soapmaking instructions" in general can give you an amount of water to add afterwards, without even knowing how much oil you used?

How much water should I add for the above recipe?

And, how much essential oil?

Gee, nothing like starting a recipe without really knowing what you are doing, huh?

I like the wood stove idea, only it's getting way too warm in Texas to fire it up!

Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I follow Barbara's advice and do a three day cook. I use a roaster oven set between 150 and low. It works great 

Christy


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

How much liquid to add, depends on how thin you want your soap to be, start out adding only one or two ounces at a time, during this three day cook.. Do not get in a hurry to add too much or you will be disappointed in how thin your soap is.. You can always add more water after the cook is complete.. and warm/hot soap is always thinner than cool soap
Barbara
I will post more later, hubby in hospital and I need to visit him


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Four mile, how is your soap doing... 
Some dilution rates for you are
15 percent soap---------Water added 48 ounces
20 percent soap---------water added 32 ounces
25 percent soap---------water added 22 ounces
30 percent soap---------water added 16 ounces
35 percent soap---------water added 12 ounces
40 percent soap---------water added 9 ounces

this is all forumlated for 6 pounds of soap paste, I like the thicker soap myself
Barbara


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Barbara!!
How is your hubby?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Hubby out of hospital and doing much much better.. Was awful for a couple of days.. thanks for asking.. you will love this soap in foamers. fantastic stuff..
Barbara


----------

